# Jamis Quest Femme 2009 vs. 2010



## bikegirl83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Thanks again for all the great advice on here. I heard a lot of high opinions of the Jamis Quest Femme so I searched all over the Bay Area for a shop that carried the bike to test out.

You guys are on to something. It seems like a great bike. I'm almost sold on getting it... but I'm now confused on which version to get. Even removing the men's version from the options, there are 3 different versions that I'm considering...

1) the 2009 Quest Femme 51cm. The only difference between the 2010 and 2009 version are the wheels. I'm told the 2010 model has much nicer (racier) wheels. But everything else is identical. The bike is on sale for $1375. It's a pretty light blue as well. It has a compact gear(s) so I'm concerned about losing the third gear...

2) the 2010 Quest Femme 51cm. $1575. In white. I think I can feel the difference when I test this vs. the other one in terms of the wheels. But I'm not sure it's worth $200 more (and did I mention it's not in the pretty light blue?) This one also has the compact gears.

3) the 2010 Quest Femme 51cm w/ the third gear. Price is prob the same as above '10 but the store will have to order it in. I don't know if I'll get to test it before buying since they have to order it. I don't know if I really need the third gear. And this is still the white model...

For those of who you have ridden the Jamis Quest Femme OR if you have an opinion on that third gear, please let me know. The bike shop is holding the '09 for me for a week (it's the last of the 09 model they have... and seems to be the last in the entire Bay Area) so I am 90% set on buying it. I just want to be sure the wheels and third gear are things I can do without...

Thanks!!!


----------



## bikegirl83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Btw, here are the specs for both bikes...

2009: http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/pdfs/09_questf.pdf
2010: http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/pdfs/10_questf.pdf

2009 Model has Alex ALX-298R wheelset, 20/24H with butted spokes, radially laced front, 2x rear
2010 Moel has Mavic Aksium wheelset, 20H front and rear, UB control, QRM bearings, FTS-L freehub, H2 spoke holes, Straight pull stainless spokes

Other 2010 - upgrades from 2009
Both Compact 50/34T and Triple with 53/39/30T versions available Long reach brakes for greater tire selection and fender clearance NVO Components ATS easy height adjust stem Shimano New Ultegra 6700 rear derailluer
Vittoria Rubino Pro 25mm folding tires Shimano 105 12/27T cassette


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Normally the two factors that dictate bike gearing are the fitness level of the rider and the terrain they'll be riding. If you live in a hilly area (and I'd say you do) the the deciding factor would be your fitness level.

IIRC you have a bike now, so you can use how that bike is geared as a reference point on what way to go with the Jamis (nice choice, BTW). If you routinely wished you had a lower gear to help on the hills, then the triple may be the better way to go. OTOH, if you routinely navigate up the hills without undue stress, then go fo the compact, because it gets you close to the triple in gearing. 

There's no inherently 'better' way to go. It simply comes down to an 'as needed' choice.

EDIT: I saw your second post w/ specs after posting this, so I'll add that I wouldn't let the wheelset differences be the determining factor, but if you foresee a need for wider tires and/ or fenders, then that might give the 2010 the edge. Gearing is more important, IMO.


----------



## bikegirl83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks PJ. 

Btw, this is the bike I've been riding... 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...5&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Maravista&Type=bike

Triple... but today I figured out I was riding it completely backwards(!!!) as in I thought I was supposed to have it in the highest gear for hills... so no wonder I got into really great shape the three months I rode that thing daily before giving up on any sort of an incline. 

Any opinion on the 2009 vs the 2010 model otherwise? Do the wheels matter?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikegirl83 said:


> Thanks PJ.
> 
> Btw, this is the bike I've been riding...
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...5&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Maravista&Type=bike
> ...


Your current bike has pretty low gearing, so I'd say if you used the inner chainring go with a triple on the new bike.

Regarding the wheelset differences, push come to shove I've give the Aksium's a very slight edge on the '09's, but as I said, I wouldn't base a decision on that alone.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Get the 2009 if you are SURE the 51cm is the right size and you don't want/need a triple. Have you tried the 49cm or the 48cm in the unisex version?

Save the $200 to put towards a nicer set of wheels down the road. You can easily find Aksiums on ebay for around $200 anyway.
I bought a set of Aksiums to use on my rollers, and I can tell you they are heavy, heavy, heavy compared to my Ksyrium SLs.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Whichever one you get, go with compact cranks.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd go with a compact double over a triple. And get the '09... it's prettier.

The Askiums are better wheels, but IMO, only slightly better.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm going against the grain and vote for the triple. My wife is an avid rider and uses a triple on both her bikes (custom Rivendell and Lynskey cyclocross). She was never a great climber and the extra gears were reassuring - that is she could climb any hill that was thrown at her. We've used our bike on many Vermont trips where the hills can be very long. And you will appreciate the gears at the end of a long ride, particularly on humid days.

I recommend this since you are still relatively new to cycling. It takes a couple of years before you really become attune to your abilties on the bike and how your body feels & performs on a daily basis. 

Moreover, it is cheaper to switch to a double later on, since you won't need a new shifter (left side) to accommodate a double, but will if you want a triple. 

And in reality, the weight difference is negligible -- less than a 1 lb. - a full water bottle weighs more. Some folks, particularly men, have ego issues with triples (and for that matter compact vs. non-compact and the biggest cog should only be a 21). Being an ex-racer, my bikes have both doubles (racing & cross) and triples (touring).


----------



## bikegirl83 (Jun 7, 2010)

So I ended up getting the 2009 Jamis Femme Quest with the compact. I know I may regret not having the triple but since on my last bike I misunderstood climbing and rode on the HIGHEST gears I think I should be able to handle the 34 for climbs... or walk my bike... i can use to build some upper body strength too. 

Maybe I'll get a triple on my next bike one day, but I'll work to gain the strength for the hills with the double for now.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

bikegirl83 said:


> So I ended up getting the 2009 Jamis Femme Quest with the compact. I know I may regret not having the triple but since on my last bike I misunderstood climbing and rode on the HIGHEST gears I think I should be able to handle the 34 for climbs... or walk my bike... i can use to build some upper body strength too.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a triple on my next bike one day, but I'll work to gain the strength for the hills with the double for now.


Don't fret - just ride and have fun. Bon chance!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

bikegirl83 said:


> So I ended up getting the 2009 Jamis Femme Quest with the compact. I know I may regret not having the triple but since on my last bike I misunderstood climbing and rode on the HIGHEST gears I think I should be able to handle the 34 for climbs... or walk my bike... i can use to build some upper body strength too.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a triple on my next bike one day, but I'll work to gain the strength for the hills with the double for now.


Awesome! Congrats on the new bike!

Post a pic when you can... We're like a family (sometimes dysfunctional... LOL) in here!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! Now it's time to just ride and enjoy. It'll bring you miles of smiles. 

And yes, pics are always appreciated.


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, OP. I really want this bike! I'm thinking of purchasing the same version of this bike (51 femme); unfortunately, I do not have the opportunity to ride it it. I'm worried, at 5'6", I might be a bit too tall and should go with a size bigger? How are you liking your fit?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sally cinnamon said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, OP. I really want this bike! I'm thinking of purchasing the same version of this bike (51 femme); unfortunately, I do not have the opportunity to ride it it. I'm worried, at 5'6", I might be a bit too tall and should go with a size bigger? How are you liking your fit?


Have you been able to ride other 51cm bikes? If so,do they feel about right?


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah... I'm a bit of an in-betweener. I've gone from 51-54 in women's sizes. Depending on the geometry, both sizes have felt fine, although 51 has more often been on the smaller side.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sally cinnamon said:


> Yeah... I'm a bit of an in-betweener. I've gone from 51-54 in women's sizes. Depending on the geometry, both sizes have felt fine, although 51 has more often been on the smaller side.


This bike might work out for you. I'm 5"4 and ride a 49cm. 

Wait till it shows up and give it a try. It might be just fine. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------

